# Can you make your own quick release for big league striper?



## cmonstihl (May 25, 2019)

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-universal-side-mount-quick-release.html









I could really use this so I don't have to lug an extra 50lbs when I'm unloading the mower from the truck. I have this product for the honda hrx 217:

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-honda-hrx217vka.html


----------

